# Too many mystery snail babies: what to do??



## 2boys2fish (Jun 13, 2014)

I have a dirted/planted 10 gallon tank with;
1 betta
3 large mystery snails
about 4 nerite snails
quite a few trumpet snails


One of my mystery snails is a female and she kept laying eggs.

I thought, "what would it hurt to let at least ONE of her egg batches hatch?" so I did.

and omg. now I'm overran with baby mystery snails.

I wanted to narrow it down to a few blue babies and...bye-bye the rest.

but I'm unsure how to do that. I have such a soft spot for mystery snails. And they're SO CUTE.

but I was trying to get a good carpet going. I have some dwarf sagitarria in there that was really getting a hold on and growing, but now they seem to be eating on that? I"m unsure if they were eating on live leaves or the dead/dying leaves, because my co2 system clogged up and I had too much light going on, and I think they were yellowing a bit from that anyway. 

My plants are starting to look bad in there. there is starting to be more algae growing because i"m sure the nitrates are starting to go higher.

there are SO MANY in there that, usually when I put things in for the snails to eat, eventually I have to remove the leftover, but I haven't had to remove any leftovers lately because they totally finish everything off till it's GONE. entire giant leaves of lettuce. whole cubes of snail jello.

What's the most humane way I can take care of this issue? :-?

I have another 29 gallon tank with black skirt tetras, guppies and kuhlis and a couple tiny snails, so i have room for a couple more snails, but not 100. 

she laid another batch last night. :shock: I have since been religiously scraping her egg batches off. we have quite enough of that, thankyou.


----------



## kevinap2 (Apr 3, 2014)

As far as I know, there really isn't a humane way to kill a snail. They're pretty tolerant of all sorts of water conditions. You just go crunch and call it a day.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I have a soft spot for snails, too. Luckily I dont have to worry about the pond snails overpopulating in the six gallon as the fish LOVE snacking on them! 
I'd happily take your snails


----------



## BettaBoy51 (Nov 13, 2013)

same here if you have any i will take them


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

Sell them. That's what I did when one of mine started hiding her egg batches and a few hatched. 300 mystery snails later.... though shipping them in the winter would be a PAIN!


----------

